# 24hr format clock



## petteri (Oct 12, 2007)

Just a pet peeve, but I really prefer the 24hr clock. It would be nice to be able to have the clock displayed in this format. That's it.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I'd like that too. Unfortunately, with many products geared to the general US consumer market (which use 12 hr time), 24 hour is generally not thought of, or not worth it to develop in.


----------

